# LF1 w/knowledge/fuel money for rigs/tuna/dive/spearfish



## SlingShaft (Apr 25, 2010)

Looking for 1 (maybe 2) knowledgable about tuna fishing to join me and a friend on a tuna trip next week or weekend. Usually spearfish w/scuba on the wrecks/reefs and such but want to run to rigs and spearfish....while there might as well try the tuna 

Need someone to help with fuel and teach us about equipment needed, bait (where and how), etc.

We will be shooting fish off the rig! 

Plan to leave out of Sherman Cove or....maybe Orange Beach? Boat is 25ft Cat

Thanks,
William


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Clay-DOH on the GCFC or Fenderbender here might be able to help. Keep in mind the distance to the rigs and the fact there are a lot of sharks there- most of the tuna activity comes very early morning or dusk or at night


----------



## SlingShaft (Apr 25, 2010)

*Rig trip*

Thanks for the help. I think distance is the FIRST thing to consider when talking rig trips out of Pensacola :thumbdown: It sucks but is what we got. That being said I have the range on boat to get out there....not sure I want to be trolling all day but the trip by itself isnt a problem.

Sharks I can deal with.....seems like we run into them on nearly every dive.....and have means to help control the situation if they get rambunctious.

Thanks,
William
Submarines once, submarines twice...


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

what kind of boat do u have and fuel cost for 190-200 miles. I got all the gear


----------



## SlingShaft (Apr 25, 2010)

*boat*

My boat is a 25 foot center console catamaran with twin 200 Optimax, I cruise at about 36 and get about 1.8 miles per gallon with about 150 gallons on board. I only plan on going when the weather predicts 2 foot or less seas,even though the boat can take more, it's a fuel thing and comfort thing


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

you do know that they are seeing bft on the edge !


----------



## SlingShaft (Apr 25, 2010)

*yft*

I am mostly after yft....and spearfishing the edge (on bottom where most life is)seems a little beyond my equipment/desires/comfort. .


----------



## SlingShaft (Apr 25, 2010)

*mr mike*

This is Lew...do i know you? Lots of Mike's I know but...


----------

